
Is it a good time to do a tech startup in Nepal? - r11t
http://www.sodne.com/68/is-it-a-good-time-to-do-a-tech-startup-in-nepal
======
c00p3r
Investment is what you need.

There are no technical problems for startups in Kathmandu. GSM networks
working 24/7. Mero Mobile tariffs is reasonable. ARM-based linux-powered
devices could work for days without recharge. Free services, such as google's,
are pretty enough for communication. Hosted trac+svn is enough for
collaboration. Heroku or similar services is reasonable hosting solution.
(Amazon is too expensive.) And of course it is always possible to rent some 2U
8-core server on some US colocation and create 7 kvm-based servers. Just a
task for a student.

What you really need in Kathmandu is the motivator for young people.
Unfortunately, the only one I know is the plain money. So, if you have a
budget to pay talented people there is no problem to start even tomorrow.
Bunch of ARM-based devices, SIM-cards and solar chargers is not a big deal.

btw, I spend last winter and spring in Thamel, and I had tried to find
opportunities to found some startup. <http://hello-namaste.com/> is a remains
of my failed attempt. =)

~~~
mayanks
>ARM-based linux-powered devices could work for days without recharge

wonder if this has to do with kathmandu's high altitude :)

